# Please can someone help with identification?



## ryme-intrinseca (Apr 21, 2008)

I purchased several different types of plants a few weeks ago, and they're all growing happily! In the middle of a clump of moss, an unidentified plant has emerged - one that I definitely didn't select, so I assume a stray root or something must have been attached to the moss!

Please can anyone tell me what plant this is? It's about an inch tall at the moment, and doesn't appear to have any roots - it's just kind of embedded in amongst the moss.

Thank you.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Riccia


----------



## ryme-intrinseca (Apr 21, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Riccia


Wow, that was a quick reply thank you. I did wonder if it was riccia, I'm really glad it is because I was going to buy some, now perhaps I don't need to. At the moment there are two clumps - the one in the picture, and another much bigger one.

Forgive my 'newbie' question, but this is my first real planted tank. To get this to grow as a carpet, I need to tie it to something to keep it submerged, is that right? Am I being too optimistic thinking that I can get a decent amount of plant from this little hitchhiker? It seems to be growing quite quickly, but maybe I should fork out the money and actually buy some.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It grows very quick and will be all over you tank before to long.

Yes you have to tie it to something to get it to stay down


----------



## ryme-intrinseca (Apr 21, 2008)

Excellent, thank you.


----------

